# Pickling Recipe



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm thinking of trying to make a batch of pickled fish for the first time. I have looked up recipes on the net but would like to get some info on someone that has done this for a while with some experience. Thanks


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

5lbs of frozen northern, thaw and cut into chunks.
Soak in mixture of 2c. salt per gallon of water (covers 3qt. cut up fish)
stir to mix salt then refrigerate for 3 days
drain but don't rinse

Mix in pot:
4c white vinegar
1c water
3c sugar
1T whole allspice
6-10 whole peppercorns
3 pinches of bay leaves (to equal 3 whole bay leaves)
1T mustard seed
1T whole cloves

Boil and then cool mixture overnight in refrigerator
after cooled add 1c Silver Satin white wine
slice 2-3 onions and layer between fish
pour juice over fish
refrigerate for 3 days and then eat

This does work for other fish as well.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Go onto the Grand Forks Herald Web site. This week's food section has a pickling recipe. Good stuff, I've tried it.


----------

